# Applet mit Sessionübergabe!



## bistar (23. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe bei mir im CMS (php, mysql) in der Navigation diverse Applets implementiert um die Menuhierrachie noch zu
 erweitern...  siehe Screenshot hier -> http://bimondo.de/bilder/Ansicht.jpg

Klappt an sich auch wunderbar...Nur habe ich das Problem, dass die Links aus dem Applet heraus keine Session_id 
übergeben, d.h. bei Klick auf einem Link ist der User wieder ausgeloggt...Weiss jemand, wie ich innerhalb von 
<applet   ...  applet> an einem Link die Session anhänge?

Die Links werden folgendermassen definiert:


```
<param name="0" value="2005;include.php?path=content/uebersicht.php&type=4&letter=&catid
=99&order=&themeid=88">
```



Habe schon diverse Synthax-Spielereien versucht, wie <?php echo session_name().'='.session_id(); ?>
Aber da passiert nichts...

Oder muss diese Funktion/eine Sessionübergabe schon in der *.class definiert sein?


Danke und Gruß

Bistar


----------



## Campino (23. Mrz 2005)

übergebe die Session ID als parameter an das Applet und hänge das Ding dann im Applet an den Link...


----------



## bistar (23. Mrz 2005)

Die Session wird ja normalerweise schon automtisch übergeben.
Im Redaktionsbereich stelle ich normalerweise einen neuen Link mit "include.php?path=xyz" ein. Dieser wird dann aut. mit einer Session versorgt. Und dort wo ich normalerweise solche Links einstelle, habe ich das komplette Applet eingetragen. Es ist ja gerade das Problem, wie ich innerhalb des Applets dem Link die Session zuweise.
In den PHP Scripten löse ich es ja so:

include.php?path=beispiel.php&sessid=".session_id()); exit();

Das haut aber im Applet nicht hin


Grüße

bistar


----------



## Campino (23. Mrz 2005)

html-Seite:


```
<applet class="usw">
<param name="sessid" value="<?php echo session_id() ?>">
</applet>
```

Applet:


```
//.....
String sessid=applet.getParameter("sessid");

String link="include.php?path=xyz&sessid="+sessid;
//....
```

so sollte das gehen...


----------



## bistar (23. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

danke für den Tip.


Beim Kompilieren kommt jedoch stets eine Fehlermeldung, dass es das Symbol nicht auflösen kann, bzw
für die Variable der Wert nicht ermittelt werden kann...

cannot resolve symbol
symbol : variable applet
   String sessid=applet.getParameter("sessid">;




 ???:L


----------

